# My "Cyber" Date Is On His Way



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So we decided to make it an afternoon affair. Good God, what a mistake, on my end.

My morning Saturdays, are always booked with grooming appointments, vet appointments, trips to the feed store, etc.

So yep, I dropped off Jops, Frankie, LBB, and Tommy, at the groomers this morning. Then ran to the bank, put in a load of
puppy pads, have taken several calls (from work), and am just now throwing on something to wear for my Cyber Date ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey, my profile did state, my passion is rescue ~ :smrofl: 

He is picking me up at my house, and I need to be back by 4, to pick up the kids from the groomers. I spoke to Linda this morning.
I will be calling her with his license plate number. If I don't come back, I told her "call the police!!"  

Curtis is a good guy. I'm looking forward to meeting him, and hangin' out. Yep, I'll take pics. And fill you in!!

This is going to be fun. :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

How exciting! I hope to online date when I'm older too! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: looking forward to seeing how your date went. HAVE FUN DEB


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, this is so exciting!!! Is this going to a short date if you need to be back by 4:00 or is he helping you pick them up from the groomers? I can't wait for the pictures!!!!!!! And, to hear the kids opinions of Curtis! You can always gauge someone's character from the pups opinion. 

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Have fun!! Good idea on giving Linda the guy's info. I did that with Deb. She's a cop so I figured who better to know what to do if I don't check in on time!

You have way more energy then I do. I have a date tomorrow and right now I couldn't be happier that I can go home tonight after I close and get in my comfy sweats and curl up with my fluffs and watch tv. And I hate to admit it....but I would really love to just stay home tomorrow too.  Yep...I'm getting old. :brownbag:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Have fun!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ooooh have fun :biggrin: let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Have fun Deb!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow, I am getting excited!!! Good luck to you Deb!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 13 2010, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885281


> Have fun!! Good idea on giving Linda the guy's info. I did that with Deb. She's a cop so I figured who better to know what to do if I don't check in on time!
> 
> You have way more energy then I do. I have a date tomorrow and right now I couldn't be happier that I can go home tonight after I close and get in my comfy sweats and curl up with my fluffs and watch tv. And I hate to admit it....but I would really love to just stay home tomorrow too.  Yep...I'm getting old. :brownbag:[/B]




Have fun too Crystal! Are you taking pics too?  when he isn't looking? LOL.

(I'm not getting old, I AM old) I am trying to beat my high score in bowling on the Wii and now watching Anchorman and looking forward to the Jazz flute scene...I still find that funny, and also disappointed I miss Rick Bayless on PBS bec of the Wii, just can't multi task anymore).


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

have fun! make sure your friends call you while you are out!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How exciting. Can't wait to hear how it all went. :Waiting:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He's picking you up? :new_shocked: You're a brave soul. :yes: Make sure your friends call you throughout the date. :smhelp: 
If he's a good guy, he'll understand. :flowers: Take your pepper spray! :faint:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Have fun Deb! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 13 2010, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885319


> Have fun Deb! Can't wait to hear how it goes.[/B]


I don't know Deb, but I am excited for her! :wine:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn: waiting opcorn: sooooo is it love at first sight??????


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

::tapping on the computer screen:: HELLOOOOOO!!! You home yet? Have you checked in with Linda? 

Just curious how it went. Wondering what his first expression was when he took in all the little white fluffs at Casa de Caca. lolol

And most importantly....what did you think? Were there sparks?? :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm tappin' my foot waiting on you ! Hpw did it go? Was there any chemistry? Can not wait for the pics and the story. Its our own version of the Bachelorette but with 1 guy and 1 gal................ we want all the tiny details..........

where? what was he like? Any red flags? details girl.......spill it


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Feb 13 2010, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885354


> opcorn: waiting opcorn: sooooo is it love at first sight??????[/B]



LOL :Waiting: might as well sit down with you and wait


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 13 2010, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885359


> ::tapping on the computer screen:: HELLOOOOOO!!! You home yet? Have you checked in with Linda?
> 
> Just curious how it went. Wondering what his first expression was when he took in all the little white fluffs at Casa de Caca. lolol
> 
> And most importantly....what did you think? Were there sparks?? :wub:[/B]




Crystal....will we be asking you these questions tomorrow ? hee hee


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope you had a fun date, Deb. I can't wait to hear about it. And, hopefully, to see pictures, too!

I don't know ... it's 8 o'clock here ... so, I guess it's six o'clock there? Oh, dear ... can't wait to hear about your date. I really hope it went well.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Woot!! Can't wait for an update!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey girl, we are waiting, was he the smooth guy you always dreamed about :supacool: did he make you say to yourself :Cute Malt: and was he a :good post - perfect 10: 

Are you going to tell all  Did he give you a :smootch: Did you have drinks :drinkup: 

We are patiently waiting opcorn: :Waiting: :Waiting: :Waiting: opcorn:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 13 2010, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885281


> Have fun!! Good idea on giving Linda the guy's info. I did that with Deb. She's a cop so I figured who better to know what to do if I don't check in on time!
> 
> You have way more energy then I do. I have a date tomorrow and right now I couldn't be happier that I can go home tonight after I close and get in my comfy sweats and curl up with my fluffs and watch tv. And I hate to admit it....but I would really love to just stay home tomorrow too.  Yep...I'm getting old. :brownbag:[/B]


I think I'll just live vicariously through all of you guys doing the dating thing. I know I know Mr. Right isn't going to come knocking on my door while I cuddle with my babies night after night but there have just been too many frogs for me, and no Prince, well except a few that could have been called Prince of Darkness. I did the online dating thing and met or spoke to one too many freaks. I haven't tried for over 3 years but one of the last ones ended up running for a political office in IL earlier this month and even got elected.....but soon thereafter resigned when his criminal background came to light and made national news. Uh huh, I kid you not. 

So that's that, it's Saturday night and I just finished grooming Ms. Tuffy but luckily she is quick to forgive. :Girl power: Tomorrow is Valentine's Day and for now, my two sweethearts are all that I want/need :wub: 

I hope Deb's date was great though I have to agree with Brit about getting picked up at home. 

Hang in there Crystal, your date might just turn into Prince Charming!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 13 2010, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885385


> Hey girl, we are waiting, was he the smooth guy you always dreamed about :supacool: did he make you say to yourself :Cute Malt: and was he a :good post - perfect 10:
> 
> Are you going to tell all  Did he give you a :smootch: Did you have drinks :drinkup:
> 
> We are patiently waiting opcorn: :Waiting: :Waiting: :Waiting: opcorn:[/B]


That's so funny! But you forgot some!

Deb, did you :Girl power: ... and then did he :wavetowel2: ? 
And then, did y'all :celebrate - fireworks: ?


Sky rockets in flight ...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Feb 13 2010, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885395


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 13 2010, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885385





> Hey girl, we are waiting, was he the smooth guy you always dreamed about :supacool: did he make you say to yourself :Cute Malt: and was he a :good post - perfect 10:
> 
> Are you going to tell all  Did he give you a :smootch: Did you have drinks :drinkup:
> 
> We are patiently waiting opcorn: :Waiting: :Waiting: :Waiting: opcorn:[/B]


That's so funny! But you forgot one!

Deb, did you :Girl power: ... and then did he :wavetowel2: ? 
And then, did y'all :celebrate - fireworks: ?


Sky rockets in flight ...
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Deb, I hope you had/are having a great time.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I hate to say it but These icons are weird....... looks like She is flinging off a bra :Girl power:, and He is twirling a condom :wavetowel2:! You know where my mind is..........


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm back!!! Wow!!! What fun we had. What a great guy. 

Although I don't care for flowers, that's what guys do, they bring flowers. It was kinda cute, so yep, I like the flowers. :wub: 

I called Linda while out, and let her know I was _more _than fine. I also called her as soon as I got home, with doggies in tow.

Curtis did not go with me to pick up the doggies. Had he not picked me up in a Mustang, I would have had him stop at the
groomers on the way home. Instead, I had him drop me off at my garage door, as I had to haul it to the groomers. 

So in the parking lot, yep, we did one of these ~ :smootch: Only not on the cheek, and added a little tongue. Whoa, what a kisser!! :heart: 
If I didn't have the doggies to worry about, I may have been doing one of these ~ :hump: 

He's very much a gentleman. Very intelligent, and one heck of a sense of humor. Just like his emails, and phone conversations, he's
exactly what I expected, and more. 

We'll see how it goes. For now, we are just friends, who French Kiss ~ :smrofl: 

I'll download a few pics, as soon as I get LBB situated. 

Thanks ladies. It was a blast. Totally cool guy. :thmbup: 

Okay, let's cut the crap. If I didn't have the dogs to pick up, yes, I would not be posting right now.
Instead, I would be ~ :Girl power: :hump: :woohoo2: :celebrate - fireworks: k:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You go Girl!!!!! I love it~~~so nice that you had a great first meeting!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's a couple pics at lunch. More to come:

[attachment=61815:debCurtisII.jpg]

This one was after he mentioned he was "honored" to have his pic taken with me ~ :wub: 

[attachment=61816:debCurtis.jpg]


A very nice, kind, intelligent man. Great day, we had!! Well not the dogs, they were stuck at the groomers.
Yes, Deborah, I had Jops, Franks, LBB, and Tommy, all shaved. I'll post those pics tomorrow, just for you ~ :rofl:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Whoo! Whoo! So glad you had a wonderful time and to finish Heidi's quote "afternoon delight" - well, almost!!!

Nice pics! Handsome, too!

Can't wait to see pics of the freshly <strike>shaved</strike> groomed fluffs!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm glad you had a good time. He is a nice looking man.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad you had a great time. And I'm also glad you had to pick up little white fluffs from the groomers. Have to keep you appearing proper for at least a little while! :smtease: 

He sounds like a really great guy Deb. :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Yahoo! He is so nice looking and sounds like he is nice inside as well. What more could you ask for? Soooooo when is the next date, we need our next 
fix, we aren't getting any action so need to hear about yours. So happy you had a good time. You deserve all the happiness you can get.

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:smheat: :smheat: WOW - that was my first vicariously HOT date.
Friends who french.. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
I am glad that you had such a good time!
I can't wait to see if their are more dates in the future..
or something else.... :new_shocked:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb: that is so totally excellent! Enjoy it all, girlfriend!!!



QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Feb 13 2010, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885388


> I think I'll just live vicariously through all of you guys doing the dating thing. I know I know Mr. Right isn't going to come knocking on my door while I cuddle with my babies night after night but there have just been too many frogs for me, and no Prince, well except a few that could have been called Prince of Darkness. I did the online dating thing and met or spoke to one too many freaks. I haven't tried for over 3 years but one of the last ones ended up running for a political office in IL earlier this month and even got elected.....but soon thereafter resigned when his criminal background came to light and made national news. Uh huh, I kid you not.[/B]


OMG Deb - not HIM???????????? No wonder you're done with that all!

And, I know what you mean - I just got home from my friend's who is also 50-ish, divorced, and mom to two pups. We were just talking about how really happy we are to be drinking margaritas during doggy birthday parties on a Saturday night!

:wine: Here's to the gals!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 13 2010, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885437


> Here's a couple pics at lunch. More to come:
> 
> [attachment=61815:debCurtisII.jpg]
> 
> ...


Oh my Gosh Deb, I am just now seeing the pics!!! I am going to call you Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom!!! He's cute and you look so radiant!!! Whoooo Hooooo!!! I'm lovin this!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 13 2010, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885418


> I hate to say it but These icons are weird....... looks like She is flinging off a bra :Girl power:, and He is twirling a condom :wavetowel2:! You know where my mind is..........[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You are right!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Deb,
You both are like the happy loving couple and make it look so easy. I'm ecstatic for the both of you! Curtis is so handsome, and, you look beautiful.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smheat: now I can relax, thought we might have to call the olice: looks like you both had a good time :happy:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so happy to hear you had a wonderful date, Deb! The pictures are wonderful ... you look sooo happy and pretty. And, Curtis is very good looking. 

I assume there is going to be another date soon ... especially after hearing about those French kisses!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I am so happy I was barely on line yesterday to see this thread. I thought your date was TONIGHT and if I read the thread I would have been anxiously awaiting word too. :eek2_gelb2: So I saved myself a lot of anxiety. You two look like you've been a couple forever in the photos. :wub: You both look so happy together...not a forced smile to be seen. I'm so happy for you. He does sound like a keeper and a very handsome one at that. I hope this is the start of many more dates, lots of laughs and some :happy: too. Happy Valentine's Day and I love it that he brought flowers and has a Mustang. How cool. Happy Valentine's Day. :smootch: (I am not French so I will leave the kiss at that :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

HOT CHOCOLATE - I believe in miracles, where're you from, you SEXY THING?? :rockon: :rockon: And flowers?? :Good luck: How sweet is that?

I'm glad it was fun - yes, everyone, Deb called me and said she didn't need to give me his license plate number! And, I did get the gory details when she got home, lol. If it weren't for the doggies, I think...
:w00t:  :yahoo: :Happy_Dance: :dothewave: :sHa_banana: :wavetowel2: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :Girl power: :Sunny Smile: :happy:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2010, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885275


> How exciting! I hope to online date when I'm older too! Can't wait to see pictures! [/B]


Briana,
Out of curiosity, how old are you? LOL
xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh so good to hear you had a great time. Nice looking guy! not bad at all!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:good post - perfect 10: 

WOW Deb!!!! You picked a good one!! Glad you had a good time and can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So glad you had a good time!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am happy you enjoyed yourself :biggrin: bet you were thinking about your date a lot last night. Ohhh the possibilities.......


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love those photos of the both of you. He's very good looking!! You two look great together!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so glad you had a nice time. Lovely photos, the two of you are a great looking couple!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm so glad u had fun!
i love that he brought u flowers! :Flowers 2:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The man just looks like an nice person and being handsome helps too. Looking forward to the next episode of love in the afternoon. LOL He will have to pass LBB's approval first though.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice to hear that you had a great time! I think it was so sweet of him to bring you flowers. So when is the next date?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Feb 14 2010, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885702


> Nice to hear that you had a great time! I think it was so sweet of him to bring you flowers. So when is the next date?[/B]



YES YES!!!! When's the next one... your updates prior to and after this one were good reads!!! HAHA! So glad it turned out so well!!!  *although someone needs to clasp a chastity belt on that randy little smiley you posted HAHAHAHA!!!*  :innocent: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

huh....kissing on the first date? :w00t: :smpullhair: tongues??? .....OMG!!! :faint: fireworks.... :new_shocked: ....waving bras.....and condoms!? :smilie_tischkante: 

(Briana, don't you listen to any of this, honey!!!) 


.....ok so tell us more about the dogs new hair cuts.... :innocent: ....yes, that's what we want to know about....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 14 2010, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885793


> huh....kissing on the first date? :w00t: :smpullhair: tongues??? .....OMG!!! :faint: fireworks.... :new_shocked: ....waving bras.....and condoms!? :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> (Briana, don't you listen to any of this, honey!!!)
> 
> ...


This is why I love you, Pat.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxxoxo


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad the date went well and that he was a gentleman ........

So what's next?


I say give him to LBB for a "sniff test" !


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Dating is so different now. How about that not needing to meet someone going out but already know a bit about someone before the meeting.
Sounds like so much more fun.

Please be careful and take it slowly no sense rushing, this is the fun part of a relationship (ok one of the fun parts) 
He looks like a very nice person.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 14 2010, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885608


> I love those photos of the both of you. He's very good looking!! You two look great together![/B]


 :heart: :yes: :heart: hey yeahhy.
congratulations.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks like you had tons of fun. :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Your babies not so much they are probably freezing cold.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, what a minx you are.  Check out your body language in the second pic! :biggrin: 

Glad to hear you had an awesome time!! You deserve it.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great first date! I hope there's many more to come... :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 15 2010, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885892


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 14 2010, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885793





> huh....kissing on the first date? :w00t: :smpullhair: tongues??? .....OMG!!! :faint: fireworks.... :new_shocked: ....waving bras.....and condoms!? :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> (Briana, don't you listen to any of this, honey!!!)
> 
> ...


This is why I love you, Pat.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]
Kerry - I was going to write the same thing. Pat you make me laugh out loud for real. :smrofl:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What :w00t: no updates for the next date :smpullhair: we need to hear from you soon. Or has there been a second date :smootch: and you're not telling? :brownbag: 


Signed
Desperately waiting :Waiting:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

So glad you had a great time Deb!! What a handsome fella and you are gorgeous!! Y'all make a really cute couple.


----------

